# Comasonry



## Ripcord22A (Nov 28, 2014)

I was talking with one of my non Mason buddies the other day and we got on the topic if women in Masonry.  And i started thinking, what yould you do if u wwnt to a lodge, unknowingly of course, and it was a degree night and out walked a female candidate? 

Now my other question.....In theses "lodges" are they prepared the same as we are?


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 28, 2014)

First question; I would excuse myself and leave. Second question needs to be answered by a Co or Femme Mason, but my question to you would be "who cares?"


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 28, 2014)

trysquare said:


> First question; I would excuse myself and leave. Second question needs to be answered by a Co or Femme Mason, but my question to you would be "who cares?"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Same here. Co-Masonry is clandestine and to be avoided completely.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 28, 2014)

Just curious is all.  I don't think i could just walk out though.  I would have say something in case those present didn't know that they weren't real Masons.  

As for my question about how they are prepared i know that their teachings are similar to ours as far as descency and passions with in due bounds, therefore a woman being prepared as we are would not be descent and would cause the men present to become......uh...passionate?...lol


----------



## RyanC (Nov 29, 2014)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Just curious is all.  I don't think i could just walk out though.  I would have say something in case those present didn't know that they weren't real Masons.
> 
> As for my question about how they are prepared i know that their teachings are similar to ours as far as descency and passions with in due bounds, therefore a woman being prepared as we are would not be descent and would cause the men present to become......uh...passionate?...lol


If you did not walk out you be breaking your obligation.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 29, 2014)

If a man, especially a Mason, cannot control himself at the sight of a bared breast, he needs to be locked up. I have been in rituals where the participants were completely nude and no one got "uh...passionate." I would expect as much from my Brethren.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 29, 2014)

What kinda things are you involved in where everyone's getting nekkid? Lol


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 29, 2014)

This post was meant to be lighthearted


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 29, 2014)

RyanC said:


> If you did not walk out you be breaking your obligation.


Exactly.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 29, 2014)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> What kinda things are you involved in where everyone's getting nekkid? Lol


I could tell you, but them I'd have kill you.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, kill me, too!


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 30, 2014)

In a day of internet presence I'm puzzled how one would end up at the door of a lodge not knowing if it was regular or not.  Whenever I travel for any length of time I look up the local recognized jurisdictions and use their lodge locators to find nearby lodges.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 30, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> In a day of internet presence I'm puzzled how one would end up at the door of a lodge not knowing if it was regular or not.  Whenever I travel for any length of time I look up the local recognized jurisdictions and use their lodge locators to find nearby lodges.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Dec 8, 2014)

trysquare said:


> If a man, especially a Mason, cannot control himself at the sight of a bared breast, he needs to be locked up. I have been in rituals where the participants were completely nude and no one got "uh...passionate." I would expect as much from my Brethren.



Control myself?  Sure.  Be distracted?  Sure.  

I've backspaced over several crass jokes, but in shorts, I'd leave


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 9, 2014)

Michael Hatley said:


> Control myself?  Sure.  Be distracted?  Sure.
> 
> I've backspaced over several crass jokes, but in shorts, I'd leave


Good answer!


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 11, 2014)

I would be true to my Obligations and leave the Lodge room without fuss or commotion.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Dec 16, 2014)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I was talking with one of my non Mason buddies the other day and we got on the topic if women in Masonry.  And i started thinking, what yould you do if u wwnt to a lodge, unknowingly of course, and it was a degree night and out walked a female candidate?
> 
> Now my other question.....In theses "lodges" are they prepared the same as we are?


The lighthearted replier in me wants to say, "to make sure my apron is in its proper place."

The serious replier in me would say, "If a woman was being initiated, I'm sure you'd see some women on the sidelines as well. I think I would have been tipped off when the stewards serving dinner before the meeting were stewardesses!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 16, 2014)

Brother_Steve said:


> The lighthearted replier in me wants to say, "to make sure my apron is in its proper place."
> 
> The serious replier in me would say, "If a woman was being initiated, I'm sure you'd see some women on the sidelines as well. I think I would have been tipped off when the stewards serving dinner before the meeting were stewardesses!


Good point lol.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 16, 2014)

Michael Hatley said:


> in shorts, I'd leave


Yeah- go home & put on long pants!


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd leave.  Quickly.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 17, 2014)

Brother_Steve said:


> The lighthearted replier in me wants to say, "to make sure my apron is in its proper place."
> 
> The serious replier in me would say, "If a woman was being initiated, I'm sure you'd see some women on the sidelines as well. I think I would have been tipped off when the stewards serving dinner before the meeting were stewardesses!


You're right didn't think about females in the sidelines....


----------

